# Sound from right side



## george.awiada (Jan 30, 2020)

I have 2016 Nissan Sentea. It is very powerful but it has like a knock sound from right side of the engine when i warm it and during acceleration, it has noise like chain.

What is that and how i can fix it

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------

